# table saw adjustment



## ortho1121 (Mar 29, 2016)

Planning on buying a portable table saw (no need right now for a larger one) but want to know how I can get around the max width cut of 20 inches. Can I


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*whose saw is that?*

The Bosch saws have a slide out fence extension on the right side which allows rips up to 24" I believe.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

you might want to elaborate a bit on what you want to do.

because . . .

...a portable saw...
well, after you modify it to rip 60 inch widths, not gonna' be all that portable anymore....

there are dozens of ways to built a table "around" a small(er) saw to handle longer wider lower new&improved....
knowing what you want to do could help folks make a suggestion or three.

just don't ask about running it on 240 volts.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Consider looking on line for making "Table Saw Benches", to perhaps give some ideas to expand your portable TS. Be safe.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Can I what? About all you can do is make the saw less portable and make a table extension for the saw.


----------



## Lenny Howard (Mar 25, 2016)

When you say you have "no need now for a larger one", is that a space concern or a budget concern? What you may spend on a portable saw could very well be more than what you could spend on a very serviceable, used full size 10" saw with a rip capacity of 24" or more. 
The portables have their use (job site saws) but in my opinion sacrifice a lot of precision for that portability.


----------



## Ketoya (Aug 28, 2016)

The DeWalt 7491RS can rip out to 32", I got it because I needed to rip 30" and I liked the stand it came with, makes moving it easier! =]


----------

